# Mein Teich geht in den Winter, Hel-X draußen lassen ?



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Okt. 2008)

Hallo Leute,

nun sind hier für heute Nacht auch Minus Temps angesagt  und ich hab noch ein paar Fragen da dies mein erster Teichwinter wird.

1. Am WE habe ich bereits alles abgeschnibbelt bis auf meine Nadelsimse im Teich. Muss ich diese noch total grüne Pflanze ebenfalls beschneiden ?

2. Den Bodengrund hab ich auch schön von den paar Fadenalgen befreit, ich denke es ist nicht sinnvoll den Teichfolienrand sauberzusagen da sich dort ja eine gute Bakterienschicht angesiedelt hat - oder was denkt ihr ?

3. Die Pumpe kommt raus, die wird dann gesäubert über in nem Wassereimer im Keller auf den Frühling warten.
Die UVC kommt ebenfalls in den Keller

- die Schwämme nehm ich ebenfalls raus, lagere sie aber nach dem säubern dann trocken  

- nun frag ich mich ob ich das __ Hel-X in den vom Wasser geleerten Tonnen lassen kann und ob ich dieses somit den Minus Temps aussetzten darf ?- oder ob da doch eine relativ starke Ausdehnung stattfindet die meine Tonnen kaputt machen könnten ? Die Tonnendeckel sind ja drauf, somit kommt kein Regenwasser in die entleerten Tonnen.

4. würde bei meinem Teich nur ein größerer Styrodur Eisfreihalter mit dickem Lüftungsrohr ausreichen oder sollte ich wirklich noch zusätzlich meine Luftpumpe anschließen was ich eigentlich vorhatte ? was meint ihr ?

Anbei mal ein Bild von meinen Hel-X Tonnen.


----------



## Platin (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich geht in den Winter,  Hel-X draußen lassen ?*

Hallo Ralf!

Auch mein Teich geht in den ersten Winter. 
Vielleicht könnte man das Helix im Teich versenken!? 
Man müsste das Helix natürlich in Säcke/große Wäschenetze packen und mit einem Gewicht beschwehren.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich geht in den Winter,  Hel-X draußen lassen ?*

Hallo Thorsten,

ich glaub das sich dann am Hel-X zuviel Schmodder ansiedelt - und das dann wieder saubermachen huuuiii - lieber nicht.  

Im Frühjahr geb ich Starterbakterien dazu damit sich das Hel-X schneller einfährt.

Mir gehts also nicht um Bakterienerhaltung sondern eher um die Lagerung.


----------



## Dodi (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich geht in den Winter,  Hel-X draußen lassen ?*

Hallo Ralf,

zu 1: 
Brauchst Du nicht abschneiden, langt, wenn Du es im Frühjahr machst.

Zu 2: 
Den Folienrand nicht absaugen, bestenfalls Blätter abfischen, falls dort welche liegen sollten.

Zu 3 mit dem Hel-X in den Tonnen:
Verstehe ich nicht. Wenn kein Wasser drin ist, kann es sich bei Frost doch auch nicht ausdehnen.  Ich würde das Hel-X drin lassen in der restlos entleerten Tonne. Das Plastik ansich wird sich ja nicht ausdehnen, eher bei Frost etwas zusammenziehen. 

Zu 4:
Ich würde es erst einmal mit der Styrodurplatte versuchen. Den Belüfter kannst Du bei Bedarf immer noch anschließen und einschalten. Wer weiß, was das für ein Winter wird...

Viel Glück für Deinen ersten Winter!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich geht in den Winter,  Hel-X draußen lassen ?*

Danke Dodi  

Ich hab gestern schon alles rausgeholt, so das nun nur noch das Hel-X draußen ist. 

Leider steht noch so 1cm Wasser am Tonnengrund - ich werd dieses noch heute schnell raussaugen bevor die Tonnen platzen könnten.

Der Pumpenschlauch kann auch draußen bleiben ? Hab die UVC Anschlussdichtungen allerdings mit rein genommen.

Ich hab mir gestern noch Gedanken zum Thema Starterbakterien gemacht, ich hatte dieses Jahr meinen Filter mit den in einer Flüssigkeit versehenen Starterbakkis von O*se genutzt - nur waren die wirklich noch am Leben so ohne Sauerstoffzufuhr ? Die meisten anderen die angeboten werden sind ja Schockgefrostet ...

Überleben denn nicht genügend Bakkis den Winter im Teich die meinen Filter wieder ruckzuck einfahren? so dass eigentlich die Zufuhr im Frühjahr von Starterbakkis rausgeschmissenes Geld wäre ?


----------



## Dodi (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich geht in den Winter,  Hel-X draußen lassen ?*

Hallo Ralf,

den Schlauch kannst Du draußen lassen. Leg ihn doch platzsparend etwas eingerollt in eine Tonne mit dem Hel-X. 

Eigentlich machen Starterbakterien nur bei ganz neuen Teichen Sinn. Bei "eingefahrenen" Teichen wird Dein Filter auch schnell die Biologie wieder aufgebaut haben, da sich im Teich genügend Bakterien befinden.
Ich hatte vor Jahren mal den Tipp bekommen, als unser Filter über den Winter ausgeschaltet wurde, in Wasser angerührte, frische Backhefe als Filterstarter zu nutzen. Ob es was gebracht hat,  . Auf jeden Fall billiger, als gekaufte Starterbakterien-Kulturen.


----------



## Jürgen-V (29. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich geht in den Winter,  Hel-X draußen lassen ?*

hi
man kann auch es dem filter, ein wenig mulm aufheben und den im frühjahr
dem filter wieder zu führen.
so hat man genau die wieder, die sich dem teich schon angepasst haben.


----------



## hansemann (29. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich geht in den Winter,  Hel-X draußen lassen ?*

Ich werde etwas Filtermaterial in ein altes leeres Aquarium geben (notfalls großer Eimer) und im Keller bei ca. 8 Grad lagern und mit einer kleinen Sauerstoffpumpe  versorgen, ab und an mal ganz wenig Koifutter rein und im Frühjahr bei Filterstart (ab 8 Grad) können die Bakterien dann gleich mit ihrer Arbeit loslegen.
Werde das einfach mal so probieren, ob es schon mal jemand gemacht hat, wäre interessant.

Viele Grüsse
Hans

P.S. Stromkosten liegen somit bei ca. 1,80 Euro im Monat, mal ca. 4 Monate, also 7-8 Euro, denke ist o.k. Und ich kippe nix (nicht mal Starterbakterien) in den Teich bzw. Filter, nur "natürliche" Bakterien

Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich geht in den Winter,  Hel-X draußen lassen ?*

Hallo Hans,

na dann viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben ! Wenn ich ein Mikroskop hätte würd ich mal einen Testbericht machen ... vieleicht hat da ja irgendeiner mal Bock drauf ?

Bist du sicher das eine Belüftung wirklich notwendig ist ? Ich frag mich wie dann die Starterbakterien in der Flüssigkeitspulle von O*se dauerhaft so ohne Belüftung überleben ?

*Mir kam soeben Folgende Idee*, man könnte doch einen Gefrierbeutel nehmen und da etwas Mulm + Teichwasser reintun - diesen dann in die Gefriertruhe und im Frühjahr wieder rausholen ? wäre das nicht fast so wie bei den Schockgefrosteten Bakkis aus der Dose ?




> *Zitat Dodi *den Schlauch kannst Du draußen lassen. Leg ihn doch platzsparend etwas eingerollt in eine Tonne mit dem Hel-X



Der Schlauch ist ca. 10m lang und hinter meinen Sommerfliederbüschen verlegt, die sind in diesem Sommer so stark gewachsen dass man den Schlauch kaum noch vorbekommt - ich lass den dahinter liegen hab ihn aber trotzdem aus dem Wasser geholt und etwas zusammengerollt ...

Seitdem ich den Filter nun abgestellt habe, hängen die Fieschies alle in einer Gruppe am Grund rum und bewegen sich nur noch gaaanz langsam, wenn ichs morgen schaffe, stell ich mal ein Bild rein von dem nun beschnittenen Teich


----------



## hansemann (30. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich geht in den Winter,  Hel-X draußen lassen ?*

Hallo Ralf,



> Bist du sicher das eine Belüftung wirklich notwendig ist ? Ich frag mich wie dann die Starterbakterien in der Flüssigkeitspulle von O*se dauerhaft so ohne Belüftung überleben ?



Ja, da bin ich mir schon sicher, denn du musst dir die Menge an Bakterien vorstellen, die im Filtermaterial vorhanden sind. Ich möchte sie ja bei ca. 8 Grad am leben erhalten und etwas füttern. Sauerstoff ist ja für Bakterien mit das wichtigste.

Wieviel Bakterien in einer gekauften Flüssigkeitspulle vorhanden sind, weiß ich nicht, aber sooooooooviel werden es wohl nicht sein. Mann verkürzt dadurch die EINLAUFZEIT des Filters, nur was heißt das? 
Statt 8 Wochen nur 4 Wochen, oder statt 6 Wochen nur 3 Wochen? Und was die Verkäufer so auf ihre Verpackungen schreiben, glaube ich nicht mehr. Bin erst kürzlich über den tatsächlichen Nitratabbau von Helix, K1 etc. aufgeklärt worden, da schreiben die Hersteller auch was von Nitratabbau, wie soll der funktionieren in unseren üblichen Filtern? Wo sind da sauerstoff-freie Zonen???

Ich habe gestern einen sehr netten und vorallem ehrlichen Händler angerufen, und ihn danach gefragt, ob der Multi Cyclone Zentrifugal als Vorfilter für einen Beadfilter was taugt, seine Antwort war ehrlich und das Teil hat sich für mich für immer erledigt. Hätte ich einen anderen Händler oder den Hersteller zu dem Teil befragt, wäre die Antwort bestimmt eine andere gewesen.

Jetzt muß ich doch mal ein Statement abgeben: 
Vor ein paar Monaten habe ich mir den ersten Filter für meinen Koiteich gekauft, obwohl die Wasserwerte  wie immer in Ordnung waren. Aber dieses Jahr extreme Schwebealgen. 
Ohne Laubnetz, nur Bachlauf, hoher Besatz (7 ca. 35 cm grosse EURO-Koi auf 7.000 Liter, tiefste Stelle max. 80cm), keine Teichabdeckung mit Bällen, Styrodur etc., nur eine kleine Sauerstoffpumpe reichten bisher. Bei einem strengen Winter und meiner Tiefe kann es aber zu Problemen kommen, darum wird nächstes Jahr der Teich vertieft.  
Nette Forumsmitglieder sprachen von Pfützentechnik:evil . (optimale Teichbedingungen sind mir nach intensiver Forumsrecherche jetzt bekannt, auch die Spielregeln in einem forum, aber: Nicht jeder hat von Anfang an alles richtig gemacht, und ich lerne gerne hinzu )

Mein neues Modulfilter-Filter-Ebay-Schnäppli entpuppte sich rasch als ungeeignet, Jürgen-V hatte mir damals die Augen geöffnet. Effektiv wären in den Filter, der regulär nachweislich fast 1.000 Euro kostet, nur ca. 120 Liter Filtermaterial gegangen. Originalfüllung sind Schaumstoffmatten. Also kam Filter Nummer 2. Und da haben mir andere Jürgens sehr geholfen, es wurde ein gigantischer bepflanzter Bodenfilter, der mir glasklares Wasser und sehr viel Freude bringt, Vorabscheidung erfolgt über Spaltsieb. Weitere bzw. andere Filtertechniken interessieren mich immer noch sehr  und man kann nie aufhören, etwas zu verbesseren (oder einen 2. Teich bzw. Schwimmteich etc. vorzubereiten ).

Mein Fazit: Wer sich sein Wissen über Koihaltung in einem sehr guten Forum aneignet, der geht auf Nummer sicher. Wer dagegen meint, ein Koiteich ist wie ein Goldfischteich, der wird eventuell früher oder später Probleme bekommen. Wendet er sich dann an bestimmte Zoomärkte, Baumärkte etc., nimmt das Übel häufig endgültig seinen Lauf.:shock 

Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich geht in den Winter,  Hel-X draußen lassen ?*



> *Zitat Hans:*Wer dagegen meint, ein Koiteich ist wie ein Goldfischteich, der wird eventuell früher oder später Probleme bekommen. Wendet er sich dann an bestimmte Zoomärkte, Baumärkte etc., nimmt das Übel häufig endgültig seinen Lauf.



Da gebe ich dir absolut recht, hauptsache die können verkaufen  

Ich habe letztens ein Gesrpäch mitbekommen in dem ein *Fach* martkmitarbeiter einem Kunden bei seinem 3.000 L *Koi*Teich einen Biotec 10 mit einer Bitron 55 C empfohlen hat... da der Kunde ja sein Grünalgenproblem mit seinem Baumarktfiltzer nicht lösen konnte :evil  - die armen Fische  

Ich sehe das auch so, dieses Forum hier ist bei weiterm mehr wert als jede *Fach*beratung oder *Fach*literatur  


Hier nochmal meine Frage zu dieser Idee: 





> Mir kam soeben Folgende Idee, man könnte doch einen Gefrierbeutel nehmen und da etwas Mulm + Teichwasser reintun - diesen dann in die Gefriertruhe und im Frühjahr wieder rausholen ? wäre das nicht fast so wie bei den Schockgefrosteten Bakkis aus der Dose ?


----------



## Torsten. Z (30. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich geht in den Winter,  Hel-X draußen lassen ?*



> wäre das nicht fast so wie bei den Schockgefrosteten Bakkis aus der Dose ?



Nein wäre nicht das gleich, wo ist das Schockfrosten bei einer Gefriertruhe   Eventuell wäre es möglich wenn du deine Tüte/Dose vorher Schockfrostest und dann in die Kühlung gibst. Das Schockfrosten sollte möglich sein mit Trockeneis besser Stickstoff.

Einfacher wäre es den Filter erst garnicht auszuschalten.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich geht in den Winter,  Hel-X draußen lassen ?*

ok, dann mach ichs am besten so, dass ich etwas mulm + teichwasser in den kühlen keller stell. wird schon klappen ... im teich bleiben bei unseren milden wintern ja sicher auch noch genügend bakkis übrig  



Hier übrigens mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder von vor und nach der Beschneidungsaktion.


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=196275#post196275


----------

